

SAP to Acquire Ariba for $4.3 Billion - techinsidr
http://www.securityweek.com/sap-expands-cloud-offerings-acquisition-ariba

======
harrywye
Wow, I remember Ariba from the dot com era. The B2B hype and everything. It's
amazing to see that they "survived" and thrived for over a decade. Congrats,
Ariba!

